# Wolf Chases man on Motorcycle in Alberta



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Just another reason WHY we dont need or want wolves...

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=25694640&ni...ycle-in-canada-&fm=home_page&s_cid=featured-5

BANF, Alberta (AP) - A Canadian man says he was chased by a gray wolf while he was riding a motorcycle in British Columbia.
Tim Bartlett of Banff tells the National Post ( http://bit.ly/8f5Yph) the wolf darted onto the roadway and began chasing him June 8 as he was riding through the Canadian Rockies. The animal got within several feet (meters) of him before Bartlett accelerated. 
After Bartlett put some distance between himself and the wolf, he stopped to take some photos, capturing it in full pursuit. He says he could hear the wolf's feet on the road.
He says he believes the wolf was after his bike. Bartlett accelerated again as traffic picked up, and he says he last saw the wolf running away from the highway and into the trees.

(Copyright 2013 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.)


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Last time a wolf followed me, I was not even on a motorcycle. And he was not nearly as photogenic.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it's B.S. 

Looks like mile 31 of the Mirror Lake Highway to me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

tallbuck said:


> Just another reason WHY we dont need or want wolves...
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=25694640&ni...ycle-in-canada-&fm=home_page&s_cid=featured-5
> 
> ...


 

This part of your post: (Copyright 2013 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.) means that you should post a link to the AP story, not the story itself. It's a copyright infringment and against forum rules.

thanks


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> This part of your post: (Copyright 2013 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.) means that you should post a link to the AP story, not the story itself. It's a copyright infringment and against forum rules.
> 
> thanks


I did put a copy to the link (from KSL.com) above the story. Was this not sufficient?

Sorry about that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

tallbuck said:


> I did put a copy to the link (from KSL.com) above the story. Was this not sufficient?
> 
> Sorry about that.


Post only the link to a copyrighted story; not the story verbatim.

Thanks


----------

